# Ruger Blackhawk internal lock



## br6ppc (Dec 31, 2010)

Has anyone tried to remove the internal lock on the hammer strut and replace it with a non lock strut? I want to buy a new .41 mag Blackhawk and replace the hard rubber grips with a std rosewood grips. Ruger says the rosewood grips won't fit guns with the internal lock. Also, I normally replace the mainspring with Wolff springs when I work the trigger and hammer notches over. I haven't worked on a Ruger with the new internal lock system and was just wondering if anyone had worked on one. From what pictures I have seen of the new frames with the lock, I don't know if you could disassemble the hammer strut in the normal manner and replace the springs. Any info would be appreciated. TIA


----------

